# Long ago, in a distant land...



## Music Dragon (Aug 14, 2010)

*... I, Aku, the shapeshifting master of darkness, unleashed an unspeakable evil! But a foolish samurai warrior wielding a magic sword stepped forth to oppose me. Before the final blow was struck, I tore open a portal in time and flung him into the future, where my evil is law! Now the fool seeks to return to the past and undo the future that is Aku...!*

(Am I the only person who actually liked Samurai Jack as a kid? It's probably been the biggest influence on my artistic style (haha I say that as if I were an artist) alongside Tim Burton (haha I say that as if it were a good thing).)


----------



## Barubu (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to kind of like it, but now I hate it.


----------



## Green (Aug 14, 2010)

oh god i secretly liked it as a kid but pretended it was stupid.

i miss it ; ;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 14, 2010)

I still watch the reruns every so often. :)

Very good show. The Scotsman was great.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2010)

I vaguely remember watching one or two episodes. It did seem rather interesting.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 14, 2010)

I loved this series. It was made from distilled awesomesauce.


----------



## Saith (Aug 14, 2010)

It was the only good thing to come from wherever it came from (cartoon network?)
Well that and Ed, Edd and Eddy, of course.


----------



## Thorne (Aug 14, 2010)

Samurai Jack was and still amazing ;_;

I remember an episode where Jack fought a giant made of rock who was actually a man cursed by Aku hundreds of years ago. When he was defeated the curse was broken and the man turned normal, but then all the age returned and we got to see him age from a young to old in a matter of seconds and it was horribly sad.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 14, 2010)

Dude, I remember that show! I wasn't a dedicated follower of it or anything, but it was pretty cool I guess. I occasionally get the urge to re-watch it. Wonder if one of those cool websites exists where you can watch the whole thing... :v9

EDIT 



			
				Saith said:
			
		

> It was the only good thing to come from wherever it came from (cartoon network?)
> Well that and Ed, Edd and Eddy, of course.


>:o Time Squad! Courage! Johnny Bravo!


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 14, 2010)

Dude. I seriously wish I could watch this.

I don't remember being a big fan of it as a kid, but oddly enough one of my childhood memories is of my brothers and I sitting around the tv watching this while eating soft pretzels...


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 15, 2010)

Spaekle said:


> Dude, I remember that show! I wasn't a dedicated follower of it or anything, but it was pretty cool I guess. I occasionally get the urge to re-watch it. Wonder if one of those cool websites exists where you can watch the whole thing... :v9


*cough* I didn't say nothing...


----------



## Saith (Aug 15, 2010)

I forgot how great it was. : 3

And yes I forgot Courage (and to a lesser extent Johnny Bravo).
Still, screw you Dexter.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 15, 2010)

I used to like it but not so much anymore.

My favorite episode is where Jack tries to ascend a tower guarded by those three archers that kill everyone that comes near. And when he finally reaches the top he discovers they are humans converted into those dog like thingys. Anyone rememer that epsiode?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't really watch it that much until the reruns started airing on Boomerang.

I think my favorite episode would be when the princess teams up with the bounty hunters to kill Jack, only to get curb-stomped by him at the very end of the episode.


----------



## Evil Link (Aug 16, 2010)

I know I used to watch it occasionally when I was younger, but I don't remember anything of it. Which is a shame, because I'm pretty sure I enjoyed it.

Though based on the amount of people who loved it but now hate it in this thread, maybe I'm better with just the memory of enjoying it, rather than check if I actually do. xP


----------

